# Does Lightroom mobile require the subscription



## Smorton

Mobile Operating System: IOS (Iphone, Ipad)
Desktop Operating System: Windows 7
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):

Do I have to subscribe and pay a monthly fee to have Windows mobile on my iPad?  I was wondering if I couldn't just manually install my photos in Lightroom mobile.  I don't like the monthly charges and I don't mind manually importing photos into Lightroom if this is possible.

This seems like a really dumb question and I am sorry if it is, but I can't seem to find the answer.  

Thanks for any input.

SM


----------



## Jim Wilde

Yes you can install the LRCC mobile app on your iPhone and iPad......but without paying the subscription the syncing aspect of the app will not be available (though I guess you could get some element of syncing by using iCloud, but it's not the same as full syncing via the Adobe cloud).


----------



## Smorton

Thank you.

SM


----------

